
Ask HN: What is Facebook doing to combat pyramid schemers? - some1else
Lately I&#x27;ve been noticing exploitative characters post baits in popular groups. They don&#x27;t disclose the details of the supposed part time job, but instead invite interested parties to private conversations, where it&#x27;s easier to swindle the more likely victims. After they&#x27;re uncovered, they delete the baiting post, part the group and block anyone that&#x27;s onto them. All the proof of their scheme disappears, and there&#x27;s nothing to report them for. Even if you can access their profile, they can only be reported for lying about their name, or using a personal profile as a business (which isn&#x27;t really the case).
======
some1else
Even the Report feature in messenger doesn't cover that situation. Right now
I'm able to report someone from a conversation for:

    
    
      - Sending suspicious links or attachments
      - Showing sexually explicit content
      - Insults or harassment
      - Suicidal behavior (??)
      - Not being interesting (???)

